# fishing with rodents



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I started tying flies regularly in 2007. Fly tying quickly became manic, I found myself trying to tie everything (dry flies, nymphs, streamers, spey flies, etc.). I was intrigued with mice. I tied a few mice, using mostly deer hair. Fishing them at Jordanelle I had a few strikes, most likely bass, and I never hooked a fish. I fished them at the berry and had a few fish investigate but never take.

I have fished them a few times in Alaska with similar results - a fish will swim up and look closer but I have never had a good take. I meant to give it a try in Bristol Bay in July but somehow I didn't and only caught salmon.

Last month we floated a river (interior Alaska), hoping to find my little brother a bear. We did not find a bear, but we fished. On a whim, I tied on a foam/muskrat mouse. We had not even seen a fish, and it was not a particularly big river. I threw the fly into the biggest hole we had seen in our first few miles of floating and a fish came from the depths and crushed the fly. I missed the hookset! I splashed it down in the same area, again the fish charged the fly with gusto, this time the hook stuck. He weren't the biggest trout I've caught, but you've got to give him credit for the effort.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I read just recently somewhere that that is how it always goes with mouse patterns. Generally a fish will always slam into the mouse first to stun it, and then come around again and wait to make sure that the mouse isn't moving before inhaling it. Probably because of the potential for damage from teeth and claws.


----------



## aerialpursuitflyfishing (Oct 4, 2015)

I love fishing with mice. on my webpage- bottom left hand side is about a 5 pound largemouth catught with a deer hair mouse. I love catching fish with deer hair frogs as well. 
www.aerialpursuitflyfishing.com


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya, ive fished with rodents before... but once they are in your boat eating your food and drinking your drinks and such, its hard to get em out. especially if their relatives.


----------



## krmcne (Feb 24, 2015)

*Fishing with Mouse Patterns*

I have had great success fly fishing with a mouse pattern for large browns and cutthroats on lakes. Wade out a little ways from shore, cast out and strip in. Make sure you do this after dark. The fishing is better and the wading is more exciting.


----------

